# Fish Jerky/ Marinade



## Jason

I was thumbing through a hunting magazine yesterday at the DR.'s office when I saw a fish jerky marinade recipe. I thought uhhhhh uh nooooo way fish jerky??? I've heard of it but never tried so I said what the heck, I got some King in the freezer that I was going to cook on the grill so I'll use it! I have it marinating right now but I decided I wanted to cook about 7 slivers by wrapping it up in foil and putting it in the oven fer 12 - 15minutes. The fish had only been in the marinate fer about an hour but it soaked in purty good. Ohhhhhhh boy it was purty good, but I can't wait to put the rest in the de-hydrater tomorrow:letsdrink

I had to double the recipe fer my application, you do as you see fit...

1/4 inch slices of fish about 3-6 inches long.

1/2 cup of Soy sauce

1/4 cup of pineapple juice

1 tablespoon of brown sugar

1/4 teaspoon of cayenne pepper

1 crushed garlic clove (I used minced garlic outta the jar)

1 tablespoon minced ginger

1 teaspoon of salt

1/2 teaspoon of ground pepper

Don't let the cayenne pepper scare you, I love hot stuff and used a few pinches more then the recipe and it still wasn't to hot. 

HAPPY EATING..........Post your results, and I'll tell ya'll how the jerky turns out!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

Jason someone had a recipe for this a while back and I have been wanting to find it. I am going to give yours a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Shiznik

Sounds god! Gotta give this one a try. Let us know how yours turns out. Are you just using King?


----------



## Jason

Alright guys, I got it done and it turned out much better then I thought!!! Only thing I would change is less soy sauce...I doubled the recipe for about 3 lbs and it soaked up all the marinate. It is real salty, and a few of the thicker pieces are "fishier" tasting. Heck a couple folks that I work with tried it and didn't know it was fish until I told them!!! I'm gonna work on the salty mixture and try it w/ the next shark I catch!!! It's almost as good as my deer jerky:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man

My Uncle James used to make a lot of Shark jerky. It is awesome.


----------



## WW2

I used to make a ton of jerky, fish and otherwise. It's great to snack on. Salt was originally an ingredient since jerky was to make meat last longer before spoiling. If you aren't planning on storing the meat for any real length of time you can eliminate the salt. If jerky around your place is like mine, it's gone VERY fast. No need for preserving. If it were going to last more than a day or two I started adding salt back to the mix. I have always found the oilier fish to be the better to work with too. King/Salmon are killer.

Also, I would marinate for about 8 hours and then smoke for as long as it took. I always liked the red meats a little saliter than fish, so, when I would make fish I would marinate for 8 hours and then wash it off with water and then drying it before putting it in the smoker.


----------



## Shiznik

A lot of the recipies I've tried when I make jerky that have turned out salty, I just cut down the marinade time and that way I don't lose the flavor. Works in some recipies, but I bet you are right, if you doubled your recipie and cut back on your soy sauce, you have it nailed. Hope it turns out good the next batch. I've never had fish jerky, had many others, Elk, Moose, Boar, Ostrich, Deer, Bear. I stick with a London Broil when I make it for the holidays unless we go hunting.


----------

